# Help ID'ing 1950's Bianchi



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

I found this beauty on the local Craigslist last night and convinced the Missus I should have it. Looks like a mid 50's Bianchi Gran Sport with Campy 4 speed. I think that it's all original minus tires, saddle & housing but there is some question about the brakes. Picked it up for 300 bucks and it's ready to ride. Definitely swapping out the saddle though. I'm not sure of the year, I'm going to grab the serial number but can anyone give me an approximate year of production, value?


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

It's important to wear the proper apparel when riding that thing. Only an Armani actually made by Armani himself will do. You may only ride it on the streets of Milan. And of course, wear a neckerchief if you're feeling carefree.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm at least going to put on my wool knickers and a white shirt. I like the idea of the scarf. 

And I found this on an Italian site. Apparently it's a 1957. Goes well with my wife's 1955 Robin Hood. Time to head out for Coffee..


----------

